# Neocaridina species list/info out there anywhere?



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello,

I've been looking online for a listing of Neocaridina species, but haven't had much luck. Can someone point me to a good place for this? 

I'm having good luck with Neocaridina denticulata sinensis (red) -- Taiwan Cherry Shimp. I would like to try other Neocaridina in my planted tanks and have them produce offspring without having to have a special salt water larva tank.

After having more success with the easy Neocaridina I'll probably move on to Caridina shrimp.


----------



## Ankit (Dec 9, 2006)

There are a few listed on this page: Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Another great site: ShrimpNow !!! - Welcome


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

The best Shirmp listing I know is wirbellose.de.

Artbeschreibungen der AG Wirbellose Tiere der Binnengewässer


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the link Aaron!


----------



## oliver22 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi ruki.
I got found a guy who had all Neocaridina species, pls do write to at: [email protected]
he may help you. Try your luck!



ruki said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been looking online for a listing of Neocaridina species, but haven't had much luck. Can someone point me to a good place for this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Aqua_Man (Oct 21, 2012)

Those are good links, thanks as well


----------

